# sailboats with big cockpit



## gweiser (Jun 1, 2003)

*sailboats with big cockpit*

i currently have a 1971 cal 25 with the poptop and which also has about a 7 foot cockpit which my wife really likes. We like the boat alot. but would like a bigger boat 27-30+ feet which is less corky, and which would also have a big cockpit, like the cal 25. My wife also likes the fact that the deck is flat which gives her a good vista when we go out. I like the fact that the boat feels very solid and safe. my question is which boats in the size range mentioned, 27 -30+ come with a fairly big cockpit, similar to the one found on the cal 25, which might be a little faster and which would also not be too tender in heavy winds. Price range about 25K, or less. I''ve looked at ads for catalina 30, cal 30 , pearson 30 but would like other suggestions ,eg J boats, given the above prerequisites. we currently sail out of boston and hope to continue to do day trips and also longer overnights with my 2 kids. thanks gary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*sailboats with big cockpit*

Hi Gary
I like Catalina 30''s had one and cruised it many miles they are easy to maintain and cheep to buy one an 86 just sold here in New Orleans for $3500 needed allot of work most of it cosmetic.


----------



## dshearn (May 7, 2004)

*sailboats with big cockpit*

Maxi 32s are rare but they have a huge cockpit. I dont know how good of a boat they are . But they have a nice layout. Though not Center cockpits they have a enclosed rear cabin. The rear cabin roof makes a great little work area to cook off of.

I own a Cal 33 they are pretty quick for there size. There P rateing is 132 i belive ( if not its pretty close to that) I am not sure if it is becuse i own it or not but I am really happy with the look of the cal 33. The one major down fall is i live on the shallow Mississippi gulf Coast and the 5-6 draft is still too deep . ( i was this close >< to buying a farr 40 but its 7 foot draft would kill me)

Ah best of luck to you though Wish i could be more helpfull

Don


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*sailboats with big cockpit*

Pearson 35''s have a huge cockpit, nice lines, and are big enough for a family of 4 to go places - even if the places aren''t very deep. Finding one in your price range may take some looking, but would be worth it. For more spartan accommodations below, but livelier performance, a flush deck, and an even bigger cockpit, look at a Tartan 10 -- definitely in your price range. Happy hunting!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*sailboats with big cockpit*

A decent Pearson 35 might be hard to find for $25K. Morgan 34''s are decent sailors, have reasonable accomodations, a large cockpit, are lovely to look at, and would be within your price range.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*sailboats with big cockpit*

Newport 28?
Haven''t sailed one, but almost bought one. Big cockpit, nice space inside with headroom too. Is a C&C design with a nice look. Not sure if it would be too tender or not, but has a fair PHRF and seems to be a good sailor. I was looking for something quick & yet comfortable, not too much money. It was definitely in the running.

just my 2 cents
Craig


----------

